# spray bar question



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

Does anyone use a spray bar with an FX5? If so does fluval make on specifically for the FX5 or do you use something else? I can't seem to find one online for the FX5.

Also does the spray bar slow the GPM?

Thanks guys!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't use them, but people have DIY ones. I am pretty sure Fluval doesn't make one.

Spray bars create backpressure, which is one reason I'm starting to get away from them. Once the filter starts to load up with detritus, it'll slow the flow a lot more than other outlets.


----------

